# Ko Samui Thailand



## wörni (1. Februar 2005)

So wieder zurück aus Ko Samui/Thailand. Habe meine Flitterwochen dort verbracht und bin nicht umhin gekommen auch einen kleinen Angelausflug zu machen #a . 
Es gab ein paar Angebote zum 

>>> *BIG GAME FISHING*<<<

Tagesausflüge ca. 8 Std. zu 1500 Bhat (ca.30 €) auf einem kleinen Fischkutter.

Bei Ihrer Werbung weisen Sie aber schon darauf hin, No Comlainers please, also keine Leute die sich später beschweren wenn es nicht klappt mit dem großen Fisch.

Also habe ich mir meine frischgebackene Ehefrau geschnappt und Sie ÜBERZEUGT doch auch mit zukommen. |smlove2: 

Es war schönes Wetter und das Meer war eigentlich sehr ruhig aber etwas windig. Somit wurde die See etwas unruhiger, da die Wellen immer kürzer kammen. Für Norwegen erfahrene Angler kein Problem aber meiner Maus ging es zusehends schlechter.

Sie wollte nur zurück aber natürlich bricht der Kapitän die Ausfahrt wegen soetwas nicht ab. Zum Glück hatte der Kapitän ein einsehen und ist ruhigeres Wasser angefahren. Fischtechnisch haben wir dort eh nur klein Kram gefangen.

Meiner Frau ging es anschliesend zunehmend besser und ich konnte mich dem Angeln zuwenden. Leider wurde auch dort nur Kleinkram gefangen. Hatte ein bißchen was mit Rotaugen stippen zu tun.

An relativ schwerem Gerät (für Rotaugen   ) fingen wir auf kleine Garnelen am einzel Haken sowas wie Barsche.

Nur eine Amerikanerin hatte beim ablassen des Köders Glück und konnte einen länglichen Fisch (Baracuda ähnlich) landen. 

Vielleicht kann mir jemand sagen was dass für ein Fisch ist  ;+ 

Alles in allem kann ich diese Touren nicht empfehlen. Mittags gab es ein kaltes Reisgericht, die Getränke setzten sich aus Cola (das bald aus war) und Wasser zusammen.
Obst gab es leider gar nicht.

Die Crew war durchaus freundlich und hilfsbereit, aber man konnte erkennen, dass es ziemlich Routine war und kein großes Interesse daran bestand die Leute wirklich an den Fisch zu bringen.

Big Game - ist wirklich was anderes, auch wenn ich jetzt als COMPLAINER dastehe. Als Stippfischerausflug wäre es besser deklariert aber trotzdem das Geld nicht wert, da man die kleinen Fische auch wunderbar mit Bambusstock und angeknoteter Schnur vom Ufer aus fangen kann.


----------



## wörni (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: Ko Samui Thailand*

Was ist das für ein Fisch ???


----------



## Big Fins (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: Ko Samui Thailand*

hier schon ähnliches geschrieben

Da wurde ähnliches besprochen.

Und wenn ich das uralt Gerät da sehe, kann ich schon verstehen, warum der "Warnhinweiß" da auf der Tafel steht #4 
Mit den "Touribooten" ist einfach nix los, Fische werden auf anderen Booten gefangen, es ist aber nicht einfach da ran zu kommen.
Oder man nimmt die Mehrkosten für die besseren Boote auf Phuket in Kauf, wie die "Andaman Hooker", "Rell Hooker" die aber die teuerste ist. Da ist aber der Wille da, den Wunschfisch an die Angel zu bringen.
Ob's nun Billfisch, GT oder Barsche sind.


----------



## wodibo (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: Ko Samui Thailand*

Big Game Fishing für 30,-€ ist schon a bissel seltsam. Aber egal, Du hattest Deinen Spaß und die kleinen Barschartigen schmecken frisch aus der Pfanne auch ganz lecker.

Vielen Dank für Deinen Bericht :m
Flitterwochen in Thailand???? Ich dachte da gehts hin wenn nichts mehr geht :q :q :q


----------



## Sailfisch (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: Ko Samui Thailand*

Das tut mir leid für Dich, trotzdem aber danke für Deinen Bericht! Schließlich brauchen wir auch die negativen Erfahrungen. So bitter das für den einzelnen ist.


----------



## merlinf2000 (30. März 2005)

*AW: Ko Samui Thailand*

MoinMoin,

wir werden auch unere Flitterwochen auf Ko Samui im September verbringen! Gibt es dort auch empfehlenswerte Boote oder soll ich das angeln lieber abschreiben! 

Ich persönlich suche nicht den riesen Fisch meines Lebens aber die oben beschrieben "Rotaugen" sollten es auch nicht sein! 

Würde mich über ein paar Tips freuen!
CU
Fabian


----------



## wodibo (30. März 2005)

*AW: Ko Samui Thailand*

@merlinf2000

Wie im Bericht schon zu lesen, laß die Finger von den 30 €-Booten. Das sind Ausflugsfahrten.
Wenn kein spezieller Tip kommt, empfehle ich Dir mal mit den einheimischen Fischern zu reden. Nach einigem Handeln wirst Du sicher einen finden der mit Dir die gewünschten Fische sucht. Ich hab das jedenfalls so auf Sri Lanka gehalten und es war immer Super. Allerdings darfst Du keinen tollen Komfort ala Yacht erwarten. Essen und Getränke sind meist an Bord aber das wars dann schon (danach fragen). Manche bieten auch eigene Angeln an. Das sind aber meist Big Game Knüppel die im Küstenbereich überdimensioniert sind. Kampfstuhl gibts natürlich auch nicht. Also Fuß auf die Bordwand und mit dem Rücken am Kapitänshäusel abstützen wenn etwas Seegang ist. Zur Not (ist mir mal passiert) wirst Du bei Seegang und nem Größeren einfach mit nem Strick an der Leiter oder ner Stange festgebunden :q

Viel Spaß und Petri :m


----------



## merlinf2000 (30. März 2005)

*AW: Ko Samui Thailand*

Mit dem Strick an der Leiter |uhoh: klingt spassig!:q  Ich glaube meine Freundin/Frau würde bei solchem Seegang eher die Fische anfüttern als sie fangen! 
Aber danke für deinen Tip! Ich werde meine Erfahrungen gerne an euch weitergeben. 

CU
Fabian

P.S: Kommst du auch zum Berghäuser Altrheintreffen?!


----------



## wodibo (30. März 2005)

*AW: Ko Samui Thailand*



			
				merlinf2000 schrieb:
			
		

> Kommst du auch zum Berghäuser Altrheintreffen?!



Ich schau vieleicht mal vorbei. Bin komplett auf Salzwasser umgestiegen. Am Rhein machts keinen Spaß mehr und nen Verein will ich nicht.


----------

